# Opener



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Had a good hunt in SW NoDak over the weekend.Didn't seem to be as many birds as the past couple of years.We took a lot more adult roosters compared to the previous years.The drought must have taken out some of the chicks.It was the driest I've seen down there.Most CRP has had 50% hayed or grazed.The remainder is half the height as past years.If they have a tough winter the birds could take a big hit next year.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Our group had a great hunt in SE ND. Took our limit of mostly adult roosters. We saw a ton more younger birds than expected. It looks like there was a great hatch in that area. This was probably the best opener I have ever had!!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I hunted the SW too Ken and saw the same thing. Lots of CRP hayed and grazed and the remaining stuff very short. We hunted south of Mott on Saturday and hunted mostly public and had to really cover a lot of ground to shoot our birds. Sunday we talked to a guy hunting north of Mott and he told us the bird numbers were better up that way as they didn't get hit as hard by the drought the farther north you went. Ended up doing pretty well and had a great weekend.

I'm thinking about hitting the SE possibly around Oakes in a couple weeks to try my luck on shooting a few more roosters. Otherwise I'll be awhile before I get them, although I do know an area where there's a few tame one's a farmer released...might be able to shoot one or two.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Matt,

Hit me up before you come south. :wink:

:beer:


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Had a great opener in SE ND. Saw alot of pheasants. Half of the roosters were young of the year. In my group we shot 23 roosters,7 sharptail, 1 hun, and 12 greenheads( couldn't resist, we had no decoys or waders but found a feed swirl of greenheads dropping in on us point blank). These birds were all shot within a mile of each other. It was the best hunting of my life, and all of it was on family land. On the way home we hit a GAME CHECK in Lidgerwood, there were alot of hunters pulled over. The game warden said that everyone had been doing good, but he was a little surprised when we stacked 43 birds on the tailgate. He said , by far, that was the best of any group so far. I was just happy to see my dog work and get some shots. Oh ya, on sunday, I was walking a CRP field when my Vizsla Rex locked up right in front of me, and to my surprise a ALBINO hen bolted into the air, I was literally shaking for 5 mins after that.Awesome Weekend. :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Wingmaster...how could you tell if it was a hen or a rooster?I would have taken it.There also was a game check south of Mandan on Sat.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

It was about 85% white. But it was a young bird. And it never cackled. So I let it go. I didn't want to drop it and have it be a hen which I was pretty sure it was. You can't shot albino hens, right? You would think that the G+F would want you to shoot all albino's, because they are mutations.


----------



## Dano2 (Oct 8, 2002)

went opener, hit some CRP between Oaks and Fulerton,
didn't kick up one bird.

Does the CRP get better when the corn has been cut?
The reason I ask, is I would think it would be, since they cant hide in the corn anymore.

Is it best to get out just before sun up?

How soon do they come out again late in the afternoon?

need advice, my dog was upset with me , shes young and still trying to figure out why I am bringing her out in the field, heh, heh,

well, she has some fun anyway.

anyone hunt down around Milnor?


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Hunted Closer to town on Sat. since the guys wanted to watch the game and we saw a few birds. There is a lot of corn up yet and on a windy day you can bet they will hold tight in the corn. Still was fun to get out and walkinh. Glad to hear most guys seem to be having a pretty good start to the pheasant season. Enjoy....


----------

